# Anyone live near Shelton CT?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you live near Shelton CT, please chime in.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sure don't live there but was there a couple days last fall to pick up a tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bures Bros.?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes it was.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I had an inkling you were fishing for dealer/tractor info. You have more patience in this deal then I could ever hope for! Best of luck when you decide to pull the trigger. I hope you get a deal that will treat you well for a long long time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Yes it was.


How did you like them? Guy was droping F-bomb over the phone and sounded kinda rough for a salesman. He has the Case-IH 5240 I'm looking at.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

All things considered, a good experience, and I feel I got a fair deal on the tractor. Bad language maybe, but they were reasonable and accomodating. These guys are jockeys, not franchise, so buyer beware. If possible, look and operate before you buy. I didn't get the feeling that they were crooks, but they will try to represent things to their advantage, with in reason. But then again, don't we all?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tht's great feedback, thanks. Their prices are very reasonable.


----------

